# FullHD statt WQHD für mehr FPS?



## chickenwingattack (2. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vom Geschäft einen WQHD Bildschirm der halt nur für Office taugt. Da ich zeitgleich seit längerem einen neuen Zocker PC möchte und vergeblich auf billigere GPUs warte, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Mir ist es auf dem 27 Zöller etwas zu klein, daher bevorzuge ich eher 24 Zoll mit FullHD wie beispielsweise den AOC 24g2u den ich der heute gekauften PCGH in der Bestenliste gesehen habe.

Jetzt kommt aber der Punkt: Mein Ziel ist es Doom Eternal in Max Settings zu zocken. Kommt mir da der kleinere Bildschirm enorm gelegen? Weil rein von der Rechnung komme ich bei FullHD auf die Hälfte der Pixelanzahl als bei WQHD. Bedeutet das, dass ich mit der gleichen GPU (fast) doppelt soviele FPS im gleichen Spiel hätte oder ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung?

Weil wenn ja wäre meine PC Zusammenstellung natürlich billiger als wenn ich einen WQHD einsetzen müsste für die gleichen Anforderungen.

Sagt mir mal bitte was ihr dazu denkt.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2021)

Kleinere Auflösung = weniger Last für die GPU = mehr FPS.

Ganz grob gesagt.

Was da an FPS am Ende tatsächlich bei raus kommen hängt von ca. drölftausend Faktoren ab.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2021)

Stell doch in Deinem Game auf FHD runter, und schau ob es Dir "enorm entgegen" kommt.
Das geht doch ganz ohne uns.

Ach so.. Du hast den PC noch gar nicht.

Nein, die reine Pixel-Anzahl ist nicht das Maß der Dinge für die Leistung einer Graka.
JA, sie hat einen Einfluss darauf, aber z.b. beim Wechsel von FHD nach 4K (4-Fache-Pixel-Menge) hast Du nicht plötzlich nur noch ein Viertel der Leistung, sondern es ist eher etwas mehr als die Hälfte, die Du verlierst WEIL (und jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt) es Aufgaben für die Graka gibt, die Auflösungs-Unabhängig sind. Z.b. das Geometrie-Setup. Das dauert EXAKT die gleiche Zeit in FHD wie in UHD.

Und ja ... FHD gibt mehr FPS, solange die CPU nicht limitiert. 
Und ich frage mich immer bei "ich will aber auf max zocken", ob ihr euch da nicht ein kleines bisschen selbst bescheisst, denn es wird hier gerne ständig als leere Floskel benutzt.

Hier mal was z.b. GTA5 in "max" mit einer 3090 in FHD noch stemmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann das auch gerne mal für Doom schauen, wenn ich daheim bin.
Max und Max sind  hier im Forum und in den Köpfen der Leute gerne zwei verschiedene Sachen^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2021)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> Mir ist es auf dem 27 Zöller etwas zu klein, daher bevorzuge ich eher 24 Zoll mit FullHD wie beispielsweise den AOC 24g2u den ich der heute gekauften PCGH in der Bestenliste gesehen habe.


Was meinst du damit?
Das Spiel ist doch auf dem 27" grösser als auf dem 24", da interessiert die Auflösung nicht.
Das Bild auf dem 27" WQHD ist im Spiel feiner als auf dem 24" FHD.
Zudem sagst du nichts zu den fps die du erreichen willst.
Wieviel sollen es sein, 60, 120, 240fps?


			https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-6600-XT-Grafikkarte-277709/Tests/Benchmark-Review-kaufen-Preis-6600-XT-vs-3060-Ti-1377026/2/#a15
		

Für 120fps avg "reicht" schon ne 6600XT.


----------



## chickenwingattack (2. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Stell doch in Deinem Game auf FHD runter, und schau ob es Dir "enorm entgegen" kommt.
> Das geht doch ganz ohne uns.
> 
> Ach so.. Du hast den PC noch gar nicht.
> ...


Hehe ja es ist eine Floskel mit dem Max Details gedöns. Ich meine es so, dass ich gerade mit meinem Firmenrechner bei Factorio Ruckler habe weil ich keinen alten Gamer PC habe sondern gar keinen. Und da denke ich mir "wenn schon dann richtig" und max Details ist das was man sich wünscht . Vor allem interessiert mich echt nur Doom Eternal weil alle anderen Games von mir wie Factorio, Black Ops 2, usw sind anspruchsloser. Daher wenn Doom auf max läuft dann wird auch der Rest auf Max laufen. Daher ist es für mich das zu erreichende Ziel. 

Du hast Recht das Max und Max unterschiedlich sein können, gerade bei Doom wo es ja noch Ultra und Ultra Nightmare usw gibt. Eine klare Antwort kann ich dir darauf nicht geben hautpsache es schaut schick aus. Wenn es aber Unterschiede sind in der Qualität die man mit der Lupe in Screenshots suchen muss dann sind mir die egal. 

Auf deiner Antwort und denen der anderen kann ich aber sehen dass es definitiv etwas bringt eine niedrigere Auflösung zu nutzen. Es mit einem Faktor X zu berechnen ist quatsch da sich jedes Spiel anders verhalten wird.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Das Spiel ist doch auf dem 27" grösser als auf dem 24", da interessiert die Auflösung nicht.
> Das Bild auf dem 27" WQHD ist im Spiel feiner als auf dem 24" FHD.
> Zudem sagst du nichts zu den fps die du erreichen willst.
> ...


ja stimmt die Formulierung ergibt von mir irgendwie kein Sinn. 

Wegen den FPS, ich habe gelesen, dass Doom Eternal auf 120 fps oder 144 "flüssiger" sein soll als auf 30 oder 60. Daher strebe ich einen Wert in dieser Richtung an. Wenn dafür eine 6600xt reicht klingt das gut dann wird der PC nicht all zu teuer.

Ich habe den Thread aufgemacht weil es hätte ja sein können, das ihr meint "2021 kauft man keine FullHD Bildschirme mehr, rausgeschmissenes Geld usw.

Weil ich finde den AOC 24g2u den die PCGH testete ehrlich gesagt ein guter Deal für etwas über 200 Euro, bzw sehe keinen Haken dran.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2021)

Ahm .... 2021 kauft man keinen FHD-Bildschirm mehr^^
Dein Game schaut in WQHD in der Regel besser aus als in FHD, weil es feiner Aufgelöst wird und mehr Details sichtbar werden. 
Das mit FHD treibt meistens die User an, die unbedingt gewinnen wolllen und bei denen nix anderes zählt, die dann sowieso auf LOW zocken damit sie so viel FPS wie möglich bekommen.


----------



## chickenwingattack (2. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ahm .... 2021 kauft man keinen FHD-Bildschirm mehr^^
> Dein Game schaut in WQHD in der Regel besser aus als in FHD, weil es feiner Aufgelöst wird und mehr Details sichtbar werden.
> Das mit FHD treibt meistens die User an, die unbedingt gewinnen wolllen und bei denen nix anderes zählt, die dann sowieso auf LOW zocken damit sie so viel FPS wie möglich bekommen.



Ja ich muss mir das echt durchrechnen, auf der einen Seite will ich endlich zocken weil wer weiß wann sich das mit dem Gpu Drama beruhigt. Auf der anderen Seite hört mein Budget auf irgendwo auf. Wenn ich aber in dem Link von JoM79 schaue reicht eine 6600xt auch für WQHD mit 120 FPS. Also soweit sollte das passen. Den passenden WQHD Monitor Test habe ich ja in meiner PCGH Print Ausgabe.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für den Hinweis(e).  

Was meinst du allerdings mit deinem Satz "User die unbedingt gewinnen wollen " was wollen die dann mit LOW und FullHD gewinnen? Online Matches oder wer hat die meinsten FPS oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2021)

Online-Matches sind gemeint^^


----------



## chickenwingattack (2. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Online-Matches sind gemeint^^


hehe okay, zu denen möchte ich nicht gehören weil erstens "LOW" geht gar nicht und ich zocke nur Singleplayer. Mit Mitte 30 sind meine Reflexe eh nicht mehr wie 1999 in Q3 oder UT. 

okay genug offtopic von mir. wie gesagt danke ich rechne es mal durch, aber es wird ein WQHD und wenn es in nicht ins Budget passt wird halt gewartet.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2021)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> ich zocke nur Singleplayer. Mit Mitte 30 sind meine Reflexe eh nicht mehr wie 1999 in Q3 oder UT.


Dann reicht auch eine RX580  
(Siehe mein Profil wegen Alter und HW )


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Hier mal was z.b. GTA5 in "max" mit einer 3090 in FHD noch stemmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



44 fps ist ja fast flüssig...sicher, dass da nicht noch mehr....äh...also weniger geht?!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2021)

Da fehlen aber noch einige fps an "flüssig".


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber noch einige fps an "flüssig".



Ist zwar keine Floskel wie "max Details", aber trotzdem sehr subjektiv. Ich persönlich würde auch circa das doppelte bevorzugen, wenn nicht sogar noch etwas mehr. Allerdings kann ich mich auch an GTA Screenshots von HisN erinnern, wo es meine ich 5 fps waren. Und im Gegensatz dazu sind 44 halt flüssig


----------



## manimani89 (3. Oktober 2021)

doom eternal kann auch raytracing und macht auch einen enormen unterschied. da siehst mit einer 6600xt kein land mehr  müsstest richtung 3070super gehen wenn die kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2021)

Aber dann nicht mit FullHD, denn dann passiert genau eines... die Grafikkarte ist unterfordert mit dieser Auflösung und dann wird der Prozessor limitieren. Kommt oft genug vor, wo Themen entstehen, wo die FPS geringer ausfallen, weil Full HD mit einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte verwendet wird. Denn manche Leute sind dem Glauben, dass eine fette Grafikkarte immer für mehr FPS sorgen wird. Was sie aber dabei nicht mit bedenken ist, dass auch der Prozessor dazu ausgelegt sein muss und auch der Monitor in der Auflösung.

Ich merke es selbst mit meiner 3080 und UWQHD Monitor, dass je nach Spiel meine Grafikkarte nicht immer voll ausgelastet wird. Stelle ich dann die Skalierung höher, sodass auch eine höhere Auflösung berechnet wird, rennt die Grafikkarte wieder ins Limit.


----------



## chickenwingattack (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe ein Video angeschaut zum Vergleich von Doom mit und ohne RTX, Joa ganz nett aber brauche ich es unbedingt eher nicht. Ich werde mir mal ein System zusammenstellen mit WQHD und dann sehe ich ja ob es mit rtx läuft und wenn nicht dann halt nicht. 

Ich denke das Thema hier ist erledigt, allen danke für ihren Input und die Zeit die sie sich genommen haben


----------



## TriadFish (15. Oktober 2021)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe vom Geschäft einen WQHD Bildschirm der halt nur für Office taugt. Da ich zeitgleich seit längerem einen neuen Zocker PC möchte und vergeblich auf billigere GPUs warte, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
> 
> ...



Leider komplett falsch. Erstens hat WQHD 77,7% mehr Pixel als FullHD und nicht 100% und zweitens kann man das keines Wegs 1:1 in Mehrleistung umrechnen, es ist in aller Regel deutlich weniger. Hängt natürlich von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, wie z.B. der GPU (manche sind in höheren Auflösungen verhältnismäßig stärker als Andere), der Game Engine usw...

Ich würde mal sagen im Schnitt läuft FullHD bei gleichen Einstellungen ca. 15-30% schneller als WQHD. Ausreißer nach oben oder unten gibt es hier natürlich.

Falls die CPU limitiert, kann es sogar sein, dass es überhaupt keinen unterschied gibt.


----------



## MichaTheFoxen (18. Juni 2022)

ganz ehrlich ichabe mir eine 27 zoll wqhd monitor ausgeliehen und das  Bild ist zwar schärfer aber allersings auch viel anstrengender für die Augen weil alles viel kleiner ist verglichen mit nem 24 zoll full hd. 
Vermutlich für jemand der mit Zocken anfängt nicht wirklich ein Problem, weil da gewöhnt man  sich an den Monitor. Aber für mich würde ich mich lieber für einen Full hd mit 27 zoll entscheiden weil es zwar nicht so scharf ist dafür erkenne ich dinge besser weil sie im vergleich zu wqhd viel größer wirken und man kann das bild auch noch schärfen indem man die skalieruingfunktion nutzt hab die bei fiull hd immer auf 110- 120 % was das Bild nochmal etwas schärfer macht . mit 15 - 30 jahre vlt kein Problem aber inrwann lässt die Sehstärke auch mal nach, und da kann man ne Brille holen oder nene Monitor der nicht so Anstrengend ist für die Augen. weil je Schärfer das bild destomehr tunnelblick hast du weil das Auge fast nicht in derLage ist alles scharfen Konturen gleichzeitig zu erkennen zumindest ist das bei mir so.
aber ein punkt muss man dem wqhd monitor lassen man erkennt Gegner eher sind aber dann trotzdem ziemlich klein und schwer zu treffen .
aber ich denke Full hd wird Schwierigkeiten bei der nächsten generation von Spielen bekommen weil einfach nicht mehr alle details mit Full hd verarbeitet werden können spätestens mit u5 engine spielen


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2022)

In Spielen auf nem 27" ist es egal ob FHD, WQHD oder UHD, die Gegner sind immer gleich gross.
Das Bild ist einfach nur schärfer.
Aber wenn du bei 27" und FHD noch auf 120% skalierst, würde ich mal nen Sehtest machen.


----------

